# MAJESTICS-FLORIDA CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741. 

This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!

Regestration will be from 10am-2pm and will be $10.00 w/ an unwrapped toy! 

We look forward to seeing everyone out there! *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 11:51 AM~11727360
> *Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741.
> 
> This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!
> ...


  STREETSTYLE FLA WILL BE THERE


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I THINK THIS MEANS ROAD TRIP :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT for the faM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:01 PM~11742029
> *
> *


From: JACKSONVILLE,FL (AKA DUVAL COUNTY)
Car Club: STREETSTYLE C.C.


:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT.....GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT WITH BOTH OF MY CARS...TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11742558
> *From: JACKSONVILLE,FL (AKA DUVAL COUNTY)
> Car Club: STREETSTYLE C.C.
> :0
> *


What is do Dirty!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 30 2008, 07:54 PM~11743636
> *TTT.....GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT WITH BOTH OF MY CARS...TTT
> *


That is what we like to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Vender spaces will also be available for $50.00 per space! If interested PM me for more info or with any questions!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11742558
> *From: JACKSONVILLE,FL (AKA DUVAL COUNTY)
> Car Club: STREETSTYLE C.C.
> :0
> *


AND TITTESVILLE CHAPTER....


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 1 2008, 08:15 AM~11748039
> *AND TITTESVILLE CHAPTER....
> *


So we can expect to see both at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Oct 1 2008, 05:06 PM~11752075
> *So we can expect to see both at the show! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA....


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

F E Will be there!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Oct 1 2008, 07:50 PM~11754282
> *F E Will be there!
> *


And we will be there to support you guy later this month!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT for the kids!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Oct 2 2008, 08:31 AM~11757852
> *TTT for the kids!
> *


X2


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 12:51 PM~11727360
> *Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741.
> 
> This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT FOR A GREAT EVENT COMIN SOON!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:50 AM~11782210
> *TTT FOR A GREAT EVENT COMIN SOON!
> *


X2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Will get the flyer on here tomorrow! We have officially added a sound off! :biggrin: Still working out the details for the details on the hop but it looks like a go!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

"GOODTIMES" EN ROUTE HOMIE!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 8 2008, 11:15 AM~11811718
> *"GOODTIMES" EN ROUTE HOMIE!
> *


Lookin forward!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 29 2008, 12:57 PM~11727424
> * STREETSTYLE FLA WILL BE THERE
> *


Are you bringin the imp? :0 :0


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2008, 02:32 PM~11822375
> *Are you bringin the imp? :0  :0
> *


that's not a serious question is it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 9 2008, 02:33 PM~11822392
> *that's not a serious question is it?
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2008, 01:35 PM~11822412
> *you know :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Come on homies its for the Kids :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

cheap bastards :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the M :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i know i missed a bunch off things this year but me and my girl will be there for this...and if you need some small stereo stuff for the door prizes let me know..i have some car stereo stuff ill donate for a good cause.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

This sounds like a good possibility great weather, good cause. Just might have to bring the SS and the Elco. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT for the Family.....................


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT for the kidz!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Oct 14 2008, 11:36 PM~11864679
> *This sounds like a good possibility great weather, good cause.  Just might have to bring the SS and the Elco.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Bring them both homie, we are looking forward to seeing them :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 20 2008, 04:23 PM~11920169
> *TTT
> *


How's the first black pres coming along?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

q.vo family :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11863875
> *i know i missed a bunch off things this  year but me and my girl will be there for this...and if you need some small stereo stuff for the door prizes let me know..i have some car stereo stuff ill donate for a good cause.. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool homie, give what you can!! Lookin forward to meeting you there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt once again


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

A little over a month! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 PM~11935155
> *A little over a month! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Majestics miami will be there!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 11:40 AM~11984031
> *Majestics miami will be there!
> *


Glad to have you! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 01:40 PM~11984031
> *Majestics miami will be there!
> *


I triple dog dare yah :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11984031
> *Majestics miami will be there!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

WILL BE THERE to support the big M and the kids


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT for a good cause


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2008, 04:25 PM~11996265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 12:51 PM~11727360
> *Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741.
> 
> This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...


THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.


** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008****


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 29 2008, 04:16 PM~12008065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 29 2008, 03:16 PM~12008065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so theres got to be 8 hoppers to win????
i want the money i already got the title :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 12:51 PM~11727360
> *Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741.
> 
> This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!
> ...



<img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/4jt9hx.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 29 2008, 10:24 PM~12010324
> *so theres got to be 8 hoppers to win????
> i want the money i already got  the title :0  :0
> *


Well be there or be square :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 30 2008, 08:53 PM~12019861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


ROLLERZ ONLY JACKSONVILLE will be in the house


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 31 2008, 07:41 AM~12023294
> *:biggrin:
> ROLLERZ ONLY JACKSONVILLE will be in the house
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 31 2008, 07:41 AM~12023294
> *:biggrin:
> ROLLERZ ONLY JACKSONVILLE will be in the house
> *


hell yea...........


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 31 2008, 05:41 AM~12023294
> *:biggrin:
> ROLLERZ ONLY JACKSONVILLE will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

See you guys tonight, got big things to talk about :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2008, 08:46 AM~12032052
> *See you guys tonight, got big things to talk about :0  :0
> *


BIG THINGS!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

A month and counting! :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

MAURICE'S custom paint will be in orlando, florida in the near future

check him out if you would like to set up something that need to be painted

roof's start at $1,500
choper start at $1,00
no job to big or small






















































[/quote]

























































































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323064

HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHICS AND MURALS 310-461-9297 NEXTEL 126*913*2564 OR [email protected]

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38381

http://www.myspace.com/cadillacmo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt Agh sheit the goodies are cookin up :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> MAURICE'S custom paint will be in orlando, florida in the near future
> 
> check him out if you would like to set up something that need to be painted
> 
> ...
















































































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323064

HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHICS AND MURALS 310-461-9297 NEXTEL 126*913*2564 OR [email protected]

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38381

http://www.myspace.com/cadillacmo
[/quote]
nice work homie...... Why dont you get a vendor spot at the King of Fla. show :yes:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323064
> 
> HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHICS AND MURALS 310-461-9297 NEXTEL 126*913*2564 OR [email protected]
> 
> ...


nice work homie...... Why dont you get a vendor spot at the King of Fla. show :yes:
[/quote]


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt for the kids !!!


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Nov 3 2008, 09:22 PM~12051622
> *ttt for the kids !!!
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!! Respects out to the BIG "M" for giving back to the Community!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 4 2008, 06:52 PM~12061217
> *TTMFT!!!!  Respects out to the BIG "M" for giving back to the Community!!!
> *


YES SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 12:51 PM~11727360
> *Majestics Car Club will be holding its 3rd Annual Car Show and Toy Drive on December 6, 2008 from 10am-6pm at Wings and Beach Family Sports Bar located at 4106 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34741.
> 
> This event will be open to all years, makes and models! Goodie bags to the first 100 entries, door prizes through-out the day! Food and drink discounts for all participants! Entertainment provided all day long! An audio sound off is in the plans as well as a HOP! More details to follow as they come available!
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE CAR AND BIKE CLUB BE THERE FOR SUPPORT IF ITS FOR DA KIDS U KNOW WE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Nov 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12073322
> *IMPRESSIVE CAR AND BIKE CLUB BE THERE FOR SUPPORT IF ITS FOR DA KIDS U KNOW WE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


I dare you :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up big. M. familia :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, MAJESTICS-CFL


:wave: :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 03:40 PM~12092216
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, MAJESTICS-CFL
> 
> ...


What it do!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 8 2008, 12:27 PM~12098832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Nov 9 2008, 06:27 PM~12106757
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for helping keep us at the top!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 10 2008, 12:25 PM~12112912
> * TTT
> *


THANKS HOMIE, TTT


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> *ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
> THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
> BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...
> 
> ...


:biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## jaxbeachdawg (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats up guys,Deb and I will be there.In loving Memory of Cory.Jerry


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaxbeachdawg_@Nov 10 2008, 09:55 PM~12119133
> *Whats up guys,Deb and I will be there.In loving Memory of Cory.Jerry
> *


Looking forward!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaxbeachdawg_@Nov 10 2008, 09:55 PM~12119133
> *Whats up guys,Deb and I will be there.In loving Memory of Cory.Jerry
> *


WHATS GOOD BUDDY, THIS IS CISCO......
ONE LUV HOMIE. IM VERY HAPPY TO SEE U GUYS COME DOWN FOR IT.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*THIS IS JUST IN........

PHIL GORDAN OF LRM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, TO COVER THE EVENT.*


----------



## jaxbeachdawg (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 04:22 PM~12127159
> *WHATS GOOD BUDDY, THIS IS CISCO......
> ONE LUV HOMIE. IM VERY HAPPY TO SEE U GUYS COME DOWN FOR IT.
> *


Homes,You know you can count on us.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12130130
> *
> *


AFC East is ours fucker!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Nov 12 2008, 07:48 PM~12139332
> *AFC East is ours fucker!! :biggrin:
> *


3 weeks ago I would have said you are CRAZY but after the losses all in the division I am not so sure! :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 12 2008, 07:21 PM~12139025
> *THIS IS JUST IN........
> 
> PHIL GORDAN OF LRM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, TO COVER THE EVENT.
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE+Nov 12 2008, 09:21 PM~12139025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11923409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 15 2008, 01:03 AM~12161897
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TT*M*FT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 16 2008, 08:53 PM~12173621
> *TTMFT! :biggrin:
> *


I 2nd that :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 04:15 PM~12182419
> *I 2nd that :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt homies


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

asta arriba!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Nov 19 2008, 06:00 PM~12204034
> *asta arriba!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....
MAS 2


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

couple more weeks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 19 2008, 07:54 PM~12203955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I WANNA GET SOME GOOD FOOTAGE ON VIDEO....SO IMA BE THERE... :cheesy:

I THINK MY CUZ IS COMMING DOWN WITH THE NC CHAPTER....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Nov 21 2008, 04:02 PM~12223102
> *I WANNA GET SOME GOOD FOOTAGE ON VIDEO....SO IMA BE THERE... :cheesy:
> 
> I THINK MY CUZ IS COMMING DOWN WITH THE NC CHAPTER....
> *


  
THIS SHALL BE A GREAT FOOTAGE EVENT FOR U, JUST WITH THE KING OF FLA. HOP TITLE UP FOR GRABS, U SHOULD HAVE A GOOD TIME VIDEO'ING.
AND UR CUZ COMIN DOWN THAT'LL BE NICE....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2008, 02:25 AM~12227595
> *
> *



What Up Big Rich!!!  


Hey Charles!!!! KAK..Chk Your PM for the Blinged out Pics!!! :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TWO WEEKS! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 22 2008, 08:05 AM~12228437
> *What Up Big Rich!!!
> Hey Charles!!!!  KAK..Chk Your PM for the Blinged out Pics!!!  :0
> *


SOMEONE IS NOT SHARING :angry:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 22 2008, 08:40 AM~12228534
> *TWO WEEKS!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 10:06 AM~12228610
> *SOMEONE IS NOT SHARING :angry:
> *


  :biggrin: TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cant wait for the king to be crowned :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Nov 19 2008, 08:00 PM~12204034
> *asta arriba!!!!
> *


simone :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 22 2008, 10:05 AM~12228437
> *What Up Big Rich!!!
> Hey Charles!!!!  KAK..Chk Your PM for the Blinged out Pics!!!  :0
> *


It blinded me :angry: :angry: Now Im suing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 22 2008, 11:00 AM~12229138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What A Whore! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 22 2008, 12:02 PM~12229146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kak is soo easy, Whore!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2008, 01:02 PM~12229146
> *It blinded me :angry:  :angry: Now Im suing :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what is this bling u speak of............


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Nov 25 2008, 01:16 PM~12253263
> *what is this bling u speak of............
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL+Nov 23 2008, 09:01 PM~12237364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I'll be sure to wear my welding helmet when I open the package..... thanks for the warning :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And stop calling me a whore.........you guys are making me blush :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Kak...PM me your Phone Number for shipping papers!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 25 2008, 01:44 PM~12253544
> *Kak...PM me your Phone Number for shipping papers!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWXKrS9JxRA :biggrin:

JUST A LITTLE ADD FOR THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE.......


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA MEMBERS & PROSPECTS: 

ON SATURDAY, DECEMBER 6TH, 2008 WE ARE HOSTING OUR CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE. IT IS MANDATORY THAT EVERYONE INCLUDING PROSPECTS ARE THERE. YOU NEED TO BE AT THE LOCATION BY 9AM AND PLAN TO BE THERE ALL DAY. ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSES.

YOUR VICE PRESIDENT
EDWIN *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 25 2008, 08:00 PM~12256662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Nov 25 2008, 03:01 PM~12255207
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWXKrS9JxRA  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST A LITTLE ADD FOR THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE.......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*ROLL CALL!!! WHO'S COMING!!! POST IT UP!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 25 2008, 11:06 PM~12259548
> *ROLL CALL!!! WHO'S COMING!!! POST IT UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Kak..why don't you post up pics of the Award!!!! :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 26 2008, 05:09 PM~12265974
> *Hey Kak..why don't you post up pics of the Award!!!!  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *


I dont know speaking for myself, I want it to be a suprise. But the HNIC's have the picture to so they can post it if they wish too. Its damn sure niice homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Nov 25 2008, 05:01 PM~12255207
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWXKrS9JxRA  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST A LITTLE ADD FOR THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE.......
> *


Thats hot homie, Your coming down right?? We need a video of this, cause its going down in the history books!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 26 2008, 05:28 PM~12267197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rewriting the history books! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 26 2008, 08:30 PM~12267774
> *Really nice! :thumbsup:
> Rewriting the history books! :biggrin:
> *


sho you right ray ray!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2008, 06:28 PM~12267197
> *I dont know speaking for myself, I want it to be a suprise. But the HNIC's have the picture to so they can post it if they wish too. Its damn sure niice homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well either way you should have it Weds next week at your place!!! along with the the flyers an stickers for the grab bags


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 26 2008, 08:40 PM~12268909
> *Well either way you should have it Weds next week at your place!!! along with the the flyers an stickers for the grab bags
> *


Thanks for everything homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:02 AM~12273275
> *Thanks for everything homie! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL+Nov 27 2008, 09:02 AM~12273275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any tiem Guys!! I wish I could get out there thogh..would have been awesome to come and kick it with ya'all!!

Hopefully this summer!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Nov 26 2008, 03:09 PM~12265974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH HOMIE, WE WILL POST IT.
AINT NO SURPRISE KING OF FLA. HISTORY IN THE MAKING, WHO IS IT GONNA BE???????????









FIRST EVER WORLDWIDE "KING OF STATE"  

DEC.6 LETS SEE THAT ROLL CALL........................


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 27 2008, 09:42 PM~12278495
> *FUCK YEAH HOMIE, WE WILL POST IT.
> AINT NO SURPRISE KING OF FLA. HISTORY IN THE MAKING, WHO IS IT GONNA BE???????????
> 
> ...


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SATURDAY IS TOMORROW...........3:30 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 27 2008, 07:52 PM~12277190
> *Any tiem Guys!! I wish I could get out there thogh..would have been awesome to come and kick it with ya'all!!
> 
> Hopefully this summer!
> *


your always welcome :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 27 2008, 11:42 PM~12278495
> *FUCK YEAH HOMIE, WE WILL POST IT.
> AINT NO SURPRISE KING OF FLA. HISTORY IN THE MAKING, WHO IS IT GONNA BE???????????
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be hanging on................. :0 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 11:12 AM~12280762
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be hanging on................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 25 2008, 10:06 PM~12259548
> *ROLL CALL!!! WHO'S COMING!!! POST IT UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


What NO one coming! :uh: The children will be so disappointed! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 29 2008, 12:48 AM~12285435
> *What NO one coming! :uh: The children will be so disappointed! :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 30 2008, 01:20 PM~12293919
> *
> *


its going down :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Less then a week! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>*Looks like a great day for a show!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DEDICATED C.C. has a club function that same day but we'll be there in spirit


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 30 2008, 05:14 PM~12295777
> *DEDICATED C.C. has a club function that same day but we'll be there in spirit
> *


You can move the function to the show! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 30 2008, 06:18 PM~12295800
> *You can move the function to the show! :biggrin:
> *


sorry, can't be done


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 30 2008, 05:14 PM~12295777
> *DEDICATED C.C. has a club function that same day but we'll be there in spirit
> *


 :uh: 
DAMN ITS LIKE THAT???
NO HOPPER FROM DEDICATED C.C. :0 
I HEARD HE WAS ONE OF THE ELITES TO BEAT, FOR THAT TITLE


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 30 2008, 05:41 PM~12295971
> *sorry, can't be done
> *


We understand!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 30 2008, 07:32 PM~12297243
> *We understand!
> *


so far ill be there with the wagon and my girl with her truck.... :biggrin: 













enless something happends..and i dont make any loot this week :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 30 2008, 07:41 PM~12295971
> *sorry, can't be done
> *


 :angry: yes it can Let me make a call to Obama


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Who posted in: MAJESTICS-FLORIDA CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE
Poster Posts 
*KAKALAK 82* 
MAJESTICS-CFL 57 
MIVLIFE 23 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 19 
DUVAL'S HERO 17 
Pure Xtc 8 
Coast 2 Coast 6 
tequilero80 6 
USO-ORLANDO 4 
Kadillac G 3 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
lac life 2 
dj hearse 2 
jaxbeachdawg 2 
blvddown 2 
BIG DIRTY 2 
eyeneff 2 
lil angel 2 
PAYASO'S49 2 
IMPRESSIVE B.C. 1 
PINK86REGAL 1 
flaco 1 
individualsbox 1 
vazquejs 1 
Lyfaluxury 1 
Big Rich 1 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1 
wally dogg 1 
swanginbigbodies 1 
malomonte 1 
DANNY305 1 





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WAY TO GO KAK.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 1 2008, 06:09 PM~12303701
> *
> WAY TO GO KAK.
> *


:happysad: :biggrin: thats my pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2008, 06:30 PM~12267225
> *Thats hot homie, Your coming down right?? We need a video of this, cause its going down in the history books!!
> *


 I WILL BE THERE TO MAKE A VIDEO.... HOPE NOTHING GETS IN MY WAY..... SEE YOU THERE... MIKE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Dec 1 2008, 06:52 PM~12304175
> *I WILL BE THERE TO MAKE A VIDEO.... HOPE NOTHING GETS IN MY WAY..... SEE YOU THERE... MIKE
> *


Thats the best news I've heard all day!! :thumbsup: thanks homie!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

*ROLL CALL!*

DJ Hearse: 2
Dedicated: In spirit! :biggrin: 

Who else! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 1 2008, 10:22 PM~12306374
> *Dedicated: In spirit! :biggrin:
> 
> Who else! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! Days away! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 1 2008, 11:42 PM~12307340
> *TTT! Days away! :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 28 2008, 01:37 PM~12281272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad: :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt cant wait to be there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Dec 2 2008, 11:33 AM~12310960
> *ttt cant wait to be there
> *


Are you coming to take the "King of FLA" award home :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Went looking around on Myspace for Florida Car Clubs and found alot. So I sent them pm's of the flyer and award. My Fingers are tired   

DISTRAXION CC
ENCHANTED DREAMS CC
DEEP IMPACT CC
UNDERGROUND IMPORTS CC
WICKED DREAMS CC
UNDISPUTED CC
CHEVY NUTZ CC
UNTAMED IMPRESSIONZ CC
FULL PULL CC
XENO TECHNIKZ CC
HOLY ROLLERZ CC.......... cant come, parade in apopka
SMOKIN RIDES CC
THE DAMNED CC
ENVISIONZ CC
TEAM CTA
TEAM TLS
BAD INFLUENCE CUSTOMS
TEAM REZURECTION CC
SOUTHEASTERN CC
LIVING LEGEND CC
TWISTED DEMINSIONS CC
OLD & NEW TOYO CC
ALTERED IRON CC
SINISTERS 7 CC
REDLINED CC
MIDNIGHT PERFORMANCE CC
DARK FANTASY CC
SS CC
FREAKOUT CC
DIVINE XTREMEZ CC
BAY COUNTY'S FINEST CC
LINE EM UP CC
2 EXTREME MOTORSPORTS CC
BOULEVARD HUSTLERS CC............. a couple might come
GODSPEED CC
BERJAM AUTO CREATIONS
SOUTH FL CC
EFR CC

and I emailed it to CarShowKing.com :biggrin: I dont know what they will do :dunno:

But their was more listings on myspace, so yall nikkahs better get busy :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 06:05 PM~12303667
> *Who posted in: MAJESTICS-FLORIDA CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE
> Poster Posts
> KAKALAK 82
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT for the children! :biggrin: 

All members don't forget 9am and two unwrapped toys!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

so..whos comming out..? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 3 2008, 01:01 AM~12319448
> *so..whos comming out..? :biggrin:
> *


Only the realest lowriders out here


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2008, 01:29 PM~12311984
> *Went looking around on Myspace for Florida Car Clubs and found alot. So I sent them pm's of  the flyer and award. My Fingers are tired
> 
> DISTRAXION CC
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

3 Days and counting! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Black Magic came through with some shirts homies.......drop them a line to say thanks!! Good Lookin Ron!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Oh and the plaque came today too :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW HOPE U GET A GOOD ATTENDANCE POST PICS WENT U GET A CHANCE DONT FORGET TO SHARE WITH UR BOYS FROM LOYALTY CAR CLUB JERSEY WISH U WERE CLOSEER WE WOULD BE DOWN TO ROLL BUT U KNOW HOW IT IS WENT U LIKE 24 HOURS AWAY KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

This Nikkah said "FK THE HOA, IM REPPIN THE "M" :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 06:20 PM~12326340
> *Black Magic came through with some shirts homies.......drop them a line to say thanks!! Good Lookin Ron!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Oh and the plaque came today too :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



ummmm..WELL????????? :biggrin:  


Flyers and Stickers too???


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 3 2008, 07:33 PM~12327557
> *ummmm..WELL?????????  :biggrin:
> Flyers and Stickers too???
> *


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE, IT WOULD'VE BEEN HOTT, IF U WERE HERE TO HAND IT DOWN. ONCE AGAIN IT WILL BE HISTORICAL.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 2 2008, 09:20 PM~12318862
> *TTT for the children! :biggrin:
> 
> All members don't forget 9am and two unwrapped toys!
> *


two unwrapped toys..i thought it said one un wrapped toy...?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 07:15 AM~12322043
> *Only the realest lowriders out here
> *


nice....but really ..whos comming???

so far the roll call looks small...whats going on..i see that dedicated has a meeting...so wheres everyone else...?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+Dec 3 2008, 10:33 PM~12328242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dedicated isnt the only club here homie  The list that I made was just clubs on myspace, and I didnt get to contact everybody on myspace.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12327557
> *ummmm..WELL?????????  :biggrin:
> Flyers and Stickers too???
> *


Sorry homie I couldnt get the pics untill I got home, But I got everything, Thanks, And I dont know if I told you but your name is going on the awards plaque along with the other sponsors  






































The Black Magic shirts should be here by Friday!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hitting up the classics right now in ST Cloud...........theirs prolly about 60 of them here...................Hope I got enough flyers :0 :0


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 05:12 AM~12332230
> *Members have to bring 2 participants need only to bring 1, unless your feeling generous, and in that case you can bring as much as you want :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Dedicated isnt the only club here homie  The list that I made was just clubs on myspace, and I didnt get to contact everybody on myspace.
> *


thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

TWO DAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE+Dec 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12328237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Looking Good Bro!!! Kak you doin' a hell of a job Promoting Bro!!! Pat Yo Self on Dat Back!!

Much Luv and Respect out to the Big "*M*"

Show is Gonna Be Banggin'!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 07:14 PM~12326744
> *This Nikkah said "FK THE HOA, IM REPPIN THE "M"  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DORK :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

well it looks like we are not going to make it tomorrow..we entered our local christmas parade..we where doing great untill the front line off the pump busted off the front pump....now my car is full of hydraulics fluid..i wont have enough time tomorrow morning to remove the front line and have another end put on..


we put on a great show though :biggrin:
the wagon and the truck in the parade...you like the ghetto writing on the wagon...lol


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

wrong pic..thats the end that broke..heres the pic of the wagon and truck in the parade...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i hope someone takes alot of pics..i really wanted to make it there..


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR COMEIN. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA, WE WANNA THANK ALL THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE 3RD ANNUAL MAJESTICS TOYZ FOR TOTS...
SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO THE FOLLOWING LOWRIDING CLUBS, UCE, INDIVIUALS, GOODTIMES, LOW 4 SHOW, SOUTHSIDE RIDERS, NEW MOVEMENT, LOW LYFE, PURO LOWZ, FIRME ESTILO,RO TAMPA ...

I WANNA GIVE MY PERSONAL THANKS TO PHIL GORDAN, BACKSTREET PRODUCTION( I HOPE I GOT U RITE), JOSE AND THE ENTIRE DJ BOOTH, JERRY AND DEBBIE SOLE, OF THE CORY SOLE FOUNDATION...

LIKE I SAID ON THE MIC, ITS FOR THE KIDS, AND WHEN WE WERE LOADING THE TOYZ WITH THE CORPORAL OF THE USMC, U CAN TELL THAT HE WAS IMPRESSED.
UNFORTENTLY, THE "KING OF FLA" HOPP WAS NOT REWARDED TO ANYONE, DUE TO LACK OF PARTICIPANTS, BUT WE WILL THROW IT UP AGAIN THE NXT TIME AROUND. SOOOOOOOO FLA. MAY HAVE A KING OF THE STREET, BUT THERE IS STILL NOONE TO CLAIM FLA.  

LOOKING FORWARD TO NXT. YR.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 08:33 AM~12358817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOO, COULDVE U POSTED IT UP A WORSE PIC!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:42 AM~12358830
> *DAMN FOO, COULDVE U POSTED IT UP A WORSE PIC!
> *


MY BAD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

looks like you guys pulled in a pretty good sized stash for the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 08:46 AM~12358835
> *looks like you guys pulled in a pretty good sized stash for the kids  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA WE DID... BUT NONE OF THAT WOULDVE BEEN POSSIBLE, WITHOUT EVERYONE SUPPORT. SO ONCE AGAIN I THANK THEM ALL...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 08:55 AM~12358859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! ANOTHER BADD PIC.
JEFF FACIAL REACTION, LOOKS LIKE IM FEEDING HIM A BUNCH OF SHIT....... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:58 AM~12358867
> *NICE!!!! ANOTHER BADD PIC.
> JEFF FACIAL REACTION, LOOKS LIKE IM FEEDING HIM A BUNCH OF SHIT....... :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY I PUT IT UP LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME YESTURDAY...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 AM~12358881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW MOVEMENT IN THE HISSSOUSE!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

looks like a good turnout..im sorry i missed it. 
but props for all the ones that showed up and supported a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 09:24 AM~12358795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NEW MOVEMENT COCO,FL


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 7 2008, 12:06 PM~12359588
> * NEW MOVEMENT COCO,FL
> *


AND WHERE WERE YOU! :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 7 2008, 09:53 AM~12359031
> *looks like a good turnout..im sorry i missed it.
> but props for all the ones that showed up and supported a good cause :biggrin:
> *


Sorry you missed it! We had a really good turn out! There is always next year! :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 08:55 AM~12358859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


told you I wasn't white...I's red in that one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 7 2008, 01:12 PM~12359916
> *told you I wasn't white...I's red in that one!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 7 2008, 01:12 PM~12359624
> *AND WHERE WERE YOU! :angry:
> *


NO JOB MEANS NO FUNDS MEANS DUVAL CAN;T GO


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I want to thank The M for putting on a great show.It was for a good cause!!This was the 6th event Uce Orlando attended this year,and it was well worth it!No matter what you got in your rear window,remember how good we (Orlando) got it.Thanks for having an event for all us to attend. Props to The M!!!! I truely believe that Majestics is an asset to the state of Florida. 


Wil, President Orlando Chapter Uce


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 7 2008, 07:20 PM~12361994
> *I want to thank The M for putting on a great show.It was for a good cause!!This was the 6th event Uce Orlando attended this year,and it was well worth it!No matter what you got in your rear window,remember how good we (Orlando) got it.Thanks for having an event for all us to attend. Props to The M!!!! I truely believe that Majestics is an asset to the state of Florida.
> Wil, President Orlando Chapter Uce
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THANK YOU FOR THE KIND WORDS. IT TAKES PEOPLE LIKE US TO MAKE A DIFFRENCE. AND UCE ORLANDO LIKE I SAID IN THE PAST..... U HAVE OUR SUPPORT IN ANYTHING.
THANKS FOR COMIN!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 7 2008, 09:20 PM~12361994
> *I want to thank The M for putting on a great show.It was for a good cause!!This was the 6th event Uce Orlando attended this year,and it was well worth it!No matter what you got in your rear window,remember how good we (Orlando) got it.Thanks for having an event for all us to attend. Props to The M!!!! I truely believe that Majestics is an asset to the state of Florida.
> Wil, President Orlando Chapter Uce
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER................


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE HOPE YOULL MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW............


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 7 2008, 08:39 PM~12362967
> *NICE HOPE YOULL MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW............
> *


HEY HOMIE, WE NEED SOME DIRECTIONS


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 7 2008, 10:47 PM~12363070
> *HEY HOMIE, WE NEED SOME DIRECTIONS
> *


X23456789 :biggrin: IM LOST.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn looks like a good turn out. with xmas here i had NOOOO type of $$ to go.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pics Guys!! Ya'all did real goodfor the Kids & Community. You Know the Man Upstairs is Smilin down on ya'all!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 7 2008, 06:20 PM~12361994
> *I want to thank The M for putting on a great show.It was for a good cause!!This was the 6th event Uce Orlando attended this year,and it was well worth it!No matter what you got in your rear window,remember how good we (Orlando) got it.Thanks for having an event for all us to attend. Props to The M!!!! I truely believe that Majestics is an asset to the state of Florida.
> Wil, President Orlando Chapter Uce
> *


NICE MEETING YOU GUYS, YA'LL WAS LOOKING GOOD......FOUR COATS OF CLEAR?...UMMM...SURE LOOKED GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 8 2008, 12:09 PM~12367094
> *NICE MEETING YOU GUYS, YA'LL WAS LOOKING GOOD......FOUR COATS OF CLEAR?...UMMM...SURE LOOKED GOOD :biggrin:
> *


You too homie!! I just put yours and my picture on EBAY, starting at 50 bucks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 AM~12367848
> *You too homie!! I just put yours and my picture on EBAY, starting at 50 bucks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


....50 bucks :angry: .......at least a hundie


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

see how much you can get fo this one? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 8 2008, 02:04 PM~12368030
> *see how much you can get fo this one? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, its kind of blurry :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Good meeting you homie!!


----------



## jaxbeachdawg (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 09:03 AM~12358879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Old Lucy looks Good!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 7 2008, 08:33 AM~12358817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a great turn out. I ddn't know Cisco was religeous.I didn't think he knew how to pray but looks like he is doing a good job at it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12368151
> *looks like a great turn out. I ddn't know Cisco was religeous.I didn't think he knew how to pray but looks like he is doing a good job at it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Looks like he's blessing the toys :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaxbeachdawg_@Dec 8 2008, 02:07 PM~12368060
> *Man Old Lucy looks Good!
> *


It was good meeting you and your wife, and your friends too!! Looking forward to the golf gig next year. I might have to show you guys how its done :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 AM~12358788
> *ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA, WE WANNA THANK ALL THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE 3RD ANNUAL MAJESTICS TOYZ FOR TOTS...
> SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO THE FOLLOWING LOWRIDING CLUBS, UCE, INDIVIUALS, GOODTIMES, LOW 4 SHOW, SOUTHSIDE RIDERS, NEW MOVEMENT, LOW LYFE, PURO LOWZ, FIRME ESTILO,RO TAMPA ...
> 
> ...



blvddown productionz...... but thats ok take it ez.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Dec 8 2008, 03:05 PM~12368517
> *blvddown productionz...... but thats ok take it ez.
> *


pm sent


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 AM~12367907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS....


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 07:42 AM~12366657
> *damn looks like a good turn out. with xmas here i had NOOOO type of $$ to go.
> *


i feel you on that.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 8 2008, 08:27 PM~12371506
> *i feel you on that.
> *


that foo aint never got no money  :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

What it do fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

HEY HOMIES. GOOD TURN OUT AND FOR A GREAT CAUSE! THANKS FOR THE INVITE AND YOU KNOW YOU GOT OUR SUPPORT. I'M SURE THE KIDS WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG "M" FOR THROWING THE EVENT AND TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDERS THAT ATTENDED.  











































































I EVEN GOT ONE OF PHIL, CAUGHT HIM OFF GUARD AND WHEN HE REALIZED IT, HE TRIED TO DEFEND HIMSELF. :biggrin: TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









GOOD SHOW BIG HOMIES! YOU KNOW IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE KICKING IT WITH YOU GUYS. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

had a great time, looking forward to next years toy drive


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 9 2008, 01:31 PM~12378670
> *had a great time,  looking forward to next years toy drive
> *


good seeing you again


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Dec 8 2008, 11:33 PM~12373644
> *HEY HOMIES. GOOD TURN OUT AND FOR A GREAT CAUSE! THANKS FOR THE INVITE AND YOU KNOW YOU GOT OUR SUPPORT. I'M SURE THE KIDS WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG "M" FOR THROWING THE EVENT AND TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDERS THAT ATTENDED.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco+Dec 8 2008, 11:34 PM~12373653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 05:56 PM~12371777
> *that foo aint never got no money   :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


who me?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 11 2008, 04:14 AM~12397688
> *who me?
> *


no not you homie, Duvals Zero (no money) :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 11 2008, 09:52 AM~12399527
> *no not you homie, Duvals Zero (no money) :biggrin:
> *


lol..ok... :biggrin: 







becouse i feel like im always broke..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 13 2008, 01:58 AM~12417991
> *lol..ok... :biggrin:
> becouse i feel like im always broke..
> *


i know how that feels, is it tax time yet???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back from the dead :biggrin:


----------

